# First smartphone, Three, and 'All you can eat' data.



## Corax (Nov 2, 2011)

I got my shiny new phone today, on Three with one of their all-you-can-eat data packages.

I've seen on my account page on their site, 'data' and 'internet' are listed separately.  What's the dealio?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

No idea, I'm with Three and it's not something I've noticed tbh.


----------



## Corax (Nov 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No idea, I'm with Three and it's not something I've noticed tbh.


Are you on an all you can eat plan?  And if so, can you use the internet however much you like without getting charged extra?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

Yup, and yup.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup, and yup.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

How are people in London finding the Three coverage?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

Good news  

O2 are ace for customer service but they are not cheap and the data allowance is miserly. The rest of the networks seem a bit much of a muchness to me but I have never used Three. I guess under the distance selling regulations if someone got a new phone on Three and the coverage did not deliver they can just return.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Three have 

1. Best data deals
2. Tethering
3. Roaming data charges


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

In terms of tariff they are head and shoulders above the rest. 

Any complaints?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

None. I cane it averaging 3.6gigs downloaded each month over nearly a year. Not one email, no instances of traffic throttling either. Regularly tether with my iPad and use things like Netflix and again no issue. Very happy with their service.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm on 3 with all you can eat data, never had any problems. Phone signal is a bit iffy up here in Leeds, but that might be my HTC Desire which seems to like dropping out.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 28, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> I'm on 3 with all you can eat data, never had any problems. Phone signal is a bit iffy up here in Leeds, but that might be my HTC Desire which seems to like dropping out.


 
I was on 3 years ago in Leeds and the signal was pants then.  I don't think it's just your phone.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 28, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> I was on 3 years ago in Leeds and the signal was pants then.  I don't think it's just your phone.



Probably not


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 28, 2012)

their coverage was pants but is now awesome. no need for a base station irradiating you in your front room


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe things have changed but I thought they were stuck on a spectrum that couldn't get through thick walls..... I struggled with a three phone for a couple of years and won't be going back.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh well, I'm sure they won't hold it against you.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ive just gone on to three and finding it no different to o2, except I can use data tethering at no extra charge.

The only thing that puts me off is the customer service centre, but tbh I know more about my phone than they do, so I just rely on my own knowledge.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2012)

changing over from o2 and keeping my number has been flawless too.


----------



## Yata (Sep 30, 2012)

is it all you can eat with the tethering too? that would be tempting, although i get "you may have trouble getting signal indoors" for my area which iirc was pretty bad the last time i had a 3 on payg, been about 3-4 years since then though


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yata said:


> is it all you can eat with the tethering too? that would be tempting, although i get "you may have trouble getting signal indoors" for my area which iirc was pretty bad the last time i had a 3 on payg, been about 3-4 years since then though


 
Yeah it is. I got the one plan, it is pricey at £42 a month, but unlimited data inc tethering, something ridiculous like 5000 texts, 2000 mins and 5000 3 to 3 mins.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2012)

What is tethering?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> What is tethering?


 
you can setup a wifi connection from your phone, connect your tablet/computer etc to it and use the phones data to use the internet on your tablet/computer

I was selling my iphone 4, turned up at the blokes house to sell him it, and he didnt have a computer or wifi so couldnt enable it. I connected it to my iphone 5 and use the data connection to register the 4 for him.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2012)

Ah, cheers


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ive just gone on to three and finding it no different to o2, except I can use data tethering at no extra charge.
> 
> The only thing that puts me off is the customer service centre, but tbh I know more about my phone than they do, so I just rely on my own knowledge.



I've heard mixed things about it tbh but never had to call it once in the last year so no idea from personal experience...


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 30, 2012)

ovaltina said:


> Maybe things have changed but I thought they were stuck on a spectrum that couldn't get through thick walls..... I struggled with a three phone for a couple of years and won't be going back.


TBF my 3 dongle struggles if it's not near a window, but then most mobile networks struggle with thick walls from what I can tell...it's not often you can get a signal in the middle of an old country pub for example.


----------

